# Boxing gyms in MD?



## Jonathan (Dec 15, 2006)

A buddy of mine here at work in McLean wants to get back into boxing, but he wants a gym close to his house in in MD.

Anybody know of any schools up there?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 17, 2006)

I know there are several good boxing gyms in MD, but I can't give any specifics.  For example, Ray Leonard trained out of Palmer Park, MD for many, many years.


----------

